
Show HN: Ethereum Time Travel, trade 2 years in 2 minutes - patricklorio
https://merklex.io/time-travel/
======
ytNumbers
Great stuff! It was quite exciting to play! I figured I'd attempt to go long
when above the trend line, and get out when the price fell below the trend
line. Only in the world of crypto trading would an annualized return of 640%
over 3.75 years be described as "Better than nothing" and "At least you came
out ahead". I guess those lackluster assessments are deserved when you
consider that my net return of around 25K was only about ten percent better
than just buying and holding. Did you use some kind of javascript framework to
create this?

~~~
patricklorio
Yeah the comments are a little cheeky :). Pretty much everything was build in
house with the exception of ReactJS and Redux. I mainly reused a lot of
components from our front-end on
[https://merklex.io/trade](https://merklex.io/trade).

~~~
ytNumbers
Thanks for the info on that. It's an entertaining little app. With a wide
range of data sets (e.g., other crypto coins, stock market, Forex), this sort
of thing could be turned into a fun group game at a party, with onlookers
cheering on participants as they compete simultaneously on their tablets. It
would be way more entertaining than most board games. Upon further
examination, I've noticed that when you click the sell button, you're selling
roughly ten shares (about a tenth of your starting position). I wonder if
you'd consider adding a button or two to "Sell All Shares"/"Buy With All
Funds"?

